# I know what this is. Do you?



## rkeiger (May 28, 2004)




----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

Copadichromis virginalis


----------



## rkeiger (May 28, 2004)

cjacob316 said:


> Copadichromis virginalis


Close, but no cigar.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I second the Copadichromis virginalis, nothing else (utaka) I have ever seen has that distinctive orange submarginal band in the dorsal fin.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Unless you are getting at the firesrest mloto naming. Which I don't beleive is a described species, even if it was the mloto line of Copadichromis is a more slender/enlongate fish whereas the virginalis is a deep bodied fish like the original picture.


----------



## rkeiger (May 28, 2004)

Copadichromis sp. firecrest.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

you just bought a fish by it's nick name rather than it's species name, the virginalis is also called the fire-crest

i win!! :dancing:


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

Copadichromis sp. "fire crest" (Gome)

a pretty rare fish indeed.

Not to be mistaken for the Geertsi (Gome) which is still rare in itself.

i also had some pics of these sent to me. :thumb:

Nice find.


----------



## rkeiger (May 28, 2004)

cjacob316 said:


> you just bought a fish by it's nick name rather than it's species name, the virginalis is also called the fire-crest
> 
> i win!! :dancing:


Check the 4th edition. According to Mr. Konings, they've been reclassified. I guess if you're rare enough that you're thought to be extinct in the wild you get a new classification.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It's kinda unfair to split hairs over opinions on an undescribed fish they even can't find in the lake. Hopefully the fish is still in the lake.

At least nobody called him an "Ice Blue"/greshakei :?


----------



## rkeiger (May 28, 2004)

noki said:


> It's kinda unfair to split hairs over opinions on an undescribed fish they even can't find in the lake. Hopefully the fish is still in the lake.
> 
> At least nobody called him an "Ice Blue"/greshakei :?


The fish is still in the lake. Thats where our group came from.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

rkeiger said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > It's kinda unfair to split hairs over opinions on an undescribed fish they even can't find in the lake. Hopefully the fish is still in the lake.
> ...


Well it was for sure, until yours got taken out. :lol:


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

I sure hope you have a pair and can breed them.

W


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Ice Blue zebra aka met. greshakei, most likely a hybrid. :lol:


----------



## rkeiger (May 28, 2004)

iplaywithemotions said:


> Ice Blue zebra aka met. greshakei, most likely a hybrid. :lol:


WINNER!!!!!


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

:lol:


----------

